# US Insider Selling Jumps to Highest Level Since 2007



## bowman (28 April 2009)

Perhaps more evidence that a correction is in the wings.

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=email_en&sid=au8cyqeJFifg

http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2009/04/beware-insider-selling/

http://www.tradersnarrative.com/sentiment-overview-week-of-april-24th-2009-2498.html


----------



## Uncle Festivus (14 August 2009)

Insiders selling more than buying 

http://www.finviz.com/insidertrading.ashx?or=-10&tv=100000&tc=7&o=-transactionValue


One Gates William H III selling down too

http://www.finviz.com/insidertrading.ashx?oc=902012&tc=7&b=2


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 August 2009)

Uncle Festivus said:


> One Gates William H III selling down too




Lucky guess.


----------

